# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Huế - Động Thiên Đường 5N/6Đ

## dulichanhsaomoi

Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Huế - Động Thiên Đường
(Thời gian: 5 ngày 6 đêm, phương tiện Tàu nằm)

Động Thiên Đường được đánh giá là động lớn và dài hơn động Phong Nha. Đây là một động khô, không có sông ngầm chảy qua như động Phong Nha. Theo kết quả khảo sát sơ bộ của các nhà khoa học, so với động Phong Nha thì động Thiên Đường có chiều dài và quy mô lớn hơn nhiều. Trong động Thiên Đường có nhiều khối thạch nhũ và măng đá kỳ ảo. Phần lớn nền động là đất dẻo, khá bằng phẳng nên thuận tiện cho việc tham quan và thám hiểm. 

ĐÊM THỨ NHẤT: KHỞI HÀNH ĐI ĐÀ NẴNG  
        18h00: Quý khách có mặt tại Ga Hà Nội, hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel  đón quý khách lên tàu khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng, nghỉ đêm trên tàu. Quý khách có thể lựa chọn đi máy bay (Nếu đi bằng máy bay thì sẽ khởi hành vào sáng ngày hôm sau).

NGÀY 01: ĐÀ NẴNG  ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

- 10h00: Đến Đà Nẵng, xe đưa quý khách  về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 
- Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
- Chiều: Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi tham quan.
• Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Moutain)
• Viếng Linh Ứng Tự, về khách  sạn nhận phòng.
• Thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp biển Mỹ Khê (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trongnhững bãi biển quyến rũ nhất HànhTinh). Tư do tắm biển Mỹ Khê.
Tối: Ăn tối với đặc sản “Bánh Tráng thịt heo hai đầu da & Mì Quảng”. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,...
Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng.

NGÀY 02: ĐÀ NẴNG -ĐÔ THỊ CỔ HỘI AN (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách trả phòng. Khởi hành tham quan Đô thị cổ Hội Anđược UNESCO công nhận là Di sản Văn hoá Thế giới, trên đường Quý khách dừng chân tham quan:
• Ngũ Hành Sơn – một tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên với những hang động huyền bí, thâm nghiêm (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng).
• Làng đá Mỹ nghệ Non Nước.
• Biển Non Nước – China Beach.
Vào Hội An ăn trưa, nhận phòng.
Buổi chiều tham quan: 
• Di sản văn hóa Phố cổ Hội An với nhà cổ Tấn Ký, Đền thờ thị tộc Phúc Kiến,chùa cầu Nhật Bản, nhà thờ tộc Trần...
Tối: Ăn tối. Tự do. Nghỉ đêm tại Hội An.

NGÀY 03 : CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ – DI SẢN VĂN HÓA THẾ GIỚI (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Huế.  Xe đưa đoàn đi xuyên qua hầm đèo Hải Vân – chiêm ngưỡng công trình hầm đường bộ dài nhất Đông Nam Á, dừng chân chụp ảnh tại làng chài Lăng Cô.
Đến Huế, nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn trưa.
Chiều: đoàn sẽ tham quan:
• Kinh Thành – Hoàng Cung của 13 vị Vua triều Nguyễn với Ngọ Môn, điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh – Đây cũng là một trong những di sản của Việt Nam được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới. 
• Chùa Thiên Mụ cổ kính, xây dựng từ những năm đầu của thế kỉ XVII.
Tối: Ăn tối. Quý khách sẽ:
• Đi thuyền nghe ca Huế trên Sông Hương
• Thả hoa đăng cầu phúc lộc. Tự do.
Nghỉ đêm tại Huế.

NGÀY 04: HUẾ – ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG  (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, trên đường từ Huế đi tham quan Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng, đoàn sẽ dừng chân tham quan:
• Thánh địa La Vang.
• Cầu Hiền Lương – Sông Bến Hải, nơi đã từng là giới tuyến của hai miền Nam-Bắc trước đây.
Đến Quảng Bình. Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Phong.
• 13h30: Quý khách đến Khu du lịch sinh thái Động Thiên Đường, lên xe Golf đi dọc sông khoảng 1,7 km. Đến nơi khách tiếp tục hành trình với 500 bậc để vào động. Quý khách bắt đầu hành trình khám phá Động Thiên Đường huyền ảo - Vườn địa đàng ở chốn trần gian với những hệ thống đá khêu gợi trí tưởng tượng như chiếc sa bàn, các tượng phật, nhà Rông của người Tây Nguyên.
Chiều: Đoàn khởi hành về lại Huế. Ăn tối. Tự do khám phá Cố Đô Huế thơ mộng lúc về đêm với cầu Trường Tiền, Sông Hương...
Nghỉ đêm tại Huế.

NGÀY 05 : KHÁM PHÁ HUẾ

Sáng: Sau khi dùng điểm tâm, đoàn sẽ tham quan:
• Lăng vua Minh Mạng với khung cảnh thiên nhiên vừa hữu tình vừa ngoạn mục vớiđiện Sùng Ân (thờ vua Minh Mạng và Hoàng hậu), hồ Trừng Minh, Minh Lâu, hồ Tân Nguyệt (trăng non), cổng tam quan Quang Minh Chính Trực. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Sau khi ăn trưa, quý khách trả phòng khách sạn, xe đưa ra Ga Huế, lên tàu khởi hành về Hà Nội, quý khách tự túc ăn tối và nghỉ đêm trên tàu.
NGÀY 06 : HÀ NỘI
05h30: Quý khách về đến Ga Hà Nội. Hướng dẫn viên chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình. Chào và hẹn gặp lại qúy khách. 

Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 3.950.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)
Ghi chú: Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

* GIÁ BAO GỒM:
- Vé tàu năm khoang 6 khứ hồi HN//ĐN- Huế/HN.
- Xe du lịch đời mới, tiện nghi phục vụ theo suốt chương trình.
- Hướng dẫn tiếng Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm theo suốt chương trình
- Phí tham quan các điểm có trong chương trình
- Thuyền nghe ca Huế trên sông Hương.
- Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: Điểm tâm tại K/sạn + Ăn trưa - tối tại các nhà hàng.
- 01 nước 0,5l / chai / pax.
- Khách sạn tiện nghi tiêu chuẩn 2*, loại phòng tiêu chuẩn : 2 - 3 khách/phòng.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.

* KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

- Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
* Ghi chú: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.3932 0255 Hotline: 0987 303 118 ( Ms Mơ)

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------

